# Death in Queensland Australia



## lumberjackau (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/a-lonely-death-among-the-pines/2007/08/28/1188067111437.html

Found this one a couple of weeks ago, happened in an area were I used to cut. Similar thing happened to me a few years earlier, dead tree coming in from behind pulled in by vines. I ended up out of work for 18 months recovering, glad I'm still alive. Can't imagine what his family is going through.

Will


----------



## Ekka (Oct 16, 2007)

And the ensuing investigation.

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,22508320-3102,00.html


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 16, 2007)

"They came out as timber cutters, but we found out they had not even sliced bread," he says. "One day one of them was shaking and crying. He was ???? scared as trees were coming down … you do have to stay on your toes a bit."

Unbelieveable


----------



## moss (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent piece of reporting in the first article. It's more about exploitation of immigrant workers than it is about tree cutting. Hopefully the reports of these incidents will lead to more protections for the workers.
-moss


----------



## lumberjackau (Oct 17, 2007)

I had cut for the Cypress Mills in Roma and Injune which are towns near where this happened, the mills I sent timber to treated us well for the most part, if they didn't we just started working for another mill. Cutters are rare and ones that know what they are doing are very rare.


----------



## Sprig (Oct 17, 2007)

A saddening and maddening thing all 'round  My heart goes out to the family who lost their husband/dad in such tragic circumstances, I hope that there is some sort of justice and reccompence for them though it sounds unlikely. As to the gutter-scum that continue to virtually enslave men in such ways (and it happens all over) my anger and disgust will never abate, I hope that some eyes get opened to the dirty realities and some teeth get put into laws to stop this sort of exploitation, it ain't human or humane imho :censored: A good bit of reporting on behalf of the writer, good on him.


Serge


----------

